# 2015 PISA student rankings by country



## canadagoose (Mar 29, 2017)

REKT.

http://www.businessinsider.com/pisa-worldwide-ranking-of-math-science-reading-skills-2016-12


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

Here is a list of countries that have put a human on the moon:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Here is a list of countries that have put a human on the moon:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States


To be honest, when I was in school, I never thought the other kids were smart.  Maybe 10% were but not at an international level vs Asian countries.  I was actually confused at both Canada's and the US's placements.

But the USA has scale.  Even if the average IQ is a bit lower, there will still be way more high IQ people vs a country 1/10 the size.  Plus, moon years funding for NASA as % of GDP was like 4%.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

Also, the moon would never be a priority for Canada.  It's a barren ball of natural resources, which Canada has a shitton of.  Canada actually needs smart people.  Millions of smart people.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

Ill take Common Sense + Initiative over Book Smart any day of the week..


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Ill take Common Sense + Initiative over Book Smart any day of the week..


Ya but these are 15 year olds.  So if they score low here they'll never even be engineers.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

well certainly not in China..


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> well certainly not in China..


?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

no one is sneaking into China to try and make a better life for themselves.... they usually have around 2 million people a year exit the country..

maybe the test results are in correlation to the on average 5 Million people a year who come to the US every year?  I would be in favor of only taking the ones from the "top 10" to better our test scores..thats it we should hold a spelling bee for anyone trying to come over the wall!


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> no one is sneaking into China to try and make a better life for themselves.... they usually have around 2 million people a year exit the country..
> 
> maybe the test results are in correlation to the on average 5 Million people a year who come to the US every year?  I would be in favor of only taking the ones from the "top 10" to better our test scores..thats it we should hold a spelling bee for anyone trying to come over the wall!


Ya a lot of people think North America is better.  In many way it is.  Cleaner, less crowded, easier to succeed.  The rich people from China send their kids to Canada to do university because it's easy as fuck here.  So they probably don't think they could compete in China.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

By the same token the people going to China are doing it because they can have a better life.  Mostly I'm thinking of random white people whose only skill is being white and knowing English becoming English teachers.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 31, 2017)

I remember seeing quite a few reports comparing US to other countries where the US was usually ranked pretty well below in test scores.  The important part of those articles was that kids from the US demonstrably were far better at actually applying that knowledge and being innovative whereas kids from China etc. were learning by rote.

Other than the obvious, one of the reasons why China steals US military ideas is simply because they cannot innovate as well.  Give them a general idea, however, and they can excel at developing it.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I remember seeing quite a few reports comparing US to other countries where the US was usually ranked pretty well below in test scores.  The important part of those articles was that kids from the US demonstrably were far better at actually applying that knowledge and being innovative whereas kids from China etc. were learning by rote.
> 
> Other than the obvious, one of the reasons why China steals US military ideas is simply because they cannot innovate as well.  Give them a general idea, however, and they can excel at developing it.


Whatever gets holodecks and replicators here fastest.  And our DS9 space station and fleet of Defiants before we're enslaved by the real enemy.  Aliens.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 31, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> only skill is being white


Being white isn't a skill, it's a privilege.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2017)

only up north


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 31, 2017)

My husband taught English in China for a while between community college and university. He said it was a huge prestige thing to be seen in public with a white friend. And they also paid him like $200/hr. Not a bad gig, really.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2017)

$200 to teach or to walk around with Asians?  I could be down with that kind of money (for walking around- not teaching)


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> My husband taught English in China for a while between community college and university. He said it was a huge prestige thing to be seen in public with a white friend. And they also paid him like $200/hr. Not a bad gig, really.


USD?  That's the highest rate I've ever heard of.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 31, 2017)

Yep. USD. They must have really liked him.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> Yep. USD. They must have really liked him.


What kind of Brad Pitt looking motherfucker are you dating?


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 31, 2017)

Locked him down FAST.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 31, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> $200 to teach or to walk around with Asians?  I could be down with that kind of money (for walking around- not teaching)


It was more like they'd take him dinner and have conversations in English to practice their verbal skills...I don't think he did any written lessons cause they learned that all through their regular schooling.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> Locked him down FAST.


lol.  Are you also hot so it's fair to Brad Pitt2?


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 31, 2017)

Duh.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> Duh.


I am glad for this guy I have never met.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2017)

I was always surprised how quickly they taught the Korean guy English on lost


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 31, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> Duh.


This is certifiable.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 31, 2017)

You calling me ugly?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 31, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen ^


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 31, 2017)

Check my LinkedIn and you be the judge.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 3, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> You calling me ugly?


Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 3, 2017)

I was going to post a link to a random LinkedIn profile, but I couldn't decide which one...turns out there are a LOT of non-professionally dressed ladies up on that site. Good lord!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 3, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> Check my LinkedIn and you be the judge.


Ok, so I did.  You gonna accept my request to link?


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 3, 2017)

Daaaaaaaaaamn...creepers gon creep.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 3, 2017)




----------

